# Steam Boiler Replacement



## elrodalonzo (Nov 21, 2011)

I am currently in the process of replacing my 30 year old Oneida 110K BTU boiler with a new Weil-McLain SGO-3 114K.  The only snag I see is the old boiler has two riser pipes and the new one only has a place for one.  Everything else looks pretty straight forward.  Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.  I know steam heat is kinda rare these days but we heat mostly with wood and like the steam heat when we do use it.  Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 21, 2011)

Then why did you not go with a boiler that is dual fuel. It can be fired with wood but if the fire get to low or goes out the oil or gas can kick in"


----------



## elrodalonzo (Nov 21, 2011)

Many reasons.  Cost for one, convenience is also a big factor.  My steam boiler is down in the cellar and I would have to go down there everytime I wanted to put wood on it.  Now I have a nice glass doored Lopi wood stove (looks good too) that is in my livingroom and the wood is handy just outside the door. We can easily regulate the temperature of the house with the woodstove.  The boiler has a hot water coil for our hot water needs.  Other than the hot water the only time we get much use out of the boiler is if we go away for a couple of days in cold weather.  But all this really gets away from my original question.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 21, 2011)

elrodalonzo said:


> Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.QUOTE]
> 
> Joe only took you up on your offer.
> 
> Have you tried contacting the MFG and asking their tech support people about how to hook up to your existing system?


----------



## elrodalonzo (Nov 21, 2011)

My intent was not to insult Joe, I hope that's not what happened.  I do appreciate the input but since I already have the new boiler it seemed like a mute point.  Contacting the manufacturer is a good idea I will do that, I just thought somebody might be watching that could offer a simple solution.  Keep the comments coming! thanks.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 21, 2011)

We're pretty thick skinned around here, no worry. Finding somone with practical knowledge of steam systems may be a stretch but we'll try.


----------



## elrodalonzo (Nov 22, 2011)

Well I would appreciate that.  I haven't contacted the manufacturer yet they usually won't help the homeowner with such matters they'd say contact a professional.  I purchased the boiler on ebay in a flood sale, had to replace the liner.  Boiler is fine the box was ruined so they couldn't sell it. Probably settled with the insurance co. already.  I got a great deal, then bought a new hot water coil and Beckett burner.  I'm real handy doing most anything I just don't want to make a mistake if I can avoid it.  Not going to do the swap right away, got the hard stuff done the boilers down in the basement already.  Hunting season going on right now here so I got my priorities.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 22, 2011)

elrodalonzo said:


> I am currently in the process of replacing my 30 year old Oneida 110K BTU boiler with a new Weil-McLain SGO-3 114K.  The only snag I see is the old boiler has two riser pipes and the new one only has a place for one.  Everything else looks pretty straight forward.  Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.  I know steam heat is kinda rare these days but we heat mostly with wood and like the steam heat when we do use it.  Thanks.



Send me pic. of what you have now and the boiler you bought. Is the boiler you bought set up for steam or hot water. What type of radiators do you have?
[email protected].               Paul


----------



## elrodalonzo (Nov 22, 2011)

Paul,
  I took a couple of pics, let me know if you get them.  The new boiler I have says SGO Series 3 Oil-fired natural draft steam boiler.  My radiators have pipes only going in none going out with a vent on the other side.


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 22, 2011)

elrodalonzo said:


> Paul,
> I took a couple of pics, let me know if you get them.  The new boiler I have says SGO Series 3 Oil-fired natural draft steam boiler.  My radiators have pipes only going in none going out with a vent on the other side.



I got your pic. Have you looked at this site.
http://weil-mclain.com/en/multimedi...s/oil-boilers/sgo/SGO_SpecSheet_SprdR6_Lo.pdf
 I think you are saying you have a one line steam system?  Just one pipe going to each radiator?  But you have two feed pipes? 
 When those feeds leave the boiler there is a tee in each feed line that are piped together and go to the bottom of the boiler?  Show me pic. of the left side of the boiler and that piping.    Paul


----------



## elrodalonzo (Nov 23, 2011)

Correct.  Each radiator has only one feed in.  On my old boiler there is a large riser pipe coming out of the top and goes left that tees off to each radiator.  Also a tee off this pipe that goes down and back to the bottom of the boiler.  There is also a second large riser pipe that comes out of the side, right next to the relief valve goes up and to the right, tees off at each radiator.  Also a small pipe again going down and connecting to the left side down pipe and returning to the bottom of the boiler.  I assume these down pipes are the condensation return pipes.  The water fill also connects to this pipe at the bottom.  I guess my question is can the two large riser pipes be connected as my new boiler only has a place for one feed out.  I'll send you a couple of more pics, maybe you can tell.  Thanks.


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 23, 2011)

elrodalonzo said:


> Correct.  Each radiator has only one feed in.  On my old boiler there is a large riser pipe coming out of the top and goes left that tees off to each radiator.  Also a tee off this pipe that goes down and back to the bottom of the boiler.  There is also a second large riser pipe that comes out of the side, right next to the relief valve goes up and to the right, tees off at each radiator.  Also a small pipe again going down and connecting to the left side down pipe and returning to the bottom of the boiler.  I assume these down pipes are the condensation return pipes.  The water fill also connects to this pipe at the bottom.  I guess my question is can the two large riser pipes be connected as my new boiler only has a place for one feed out.  I'll send you a couple of more pics, maybe you can tell.  Thanks.



You are right on track my man. Just keep in mind that you have a one line steam system, so the steam flows to the radiators in the top side of the pipe and the water returns flowing back to the boiler in the bottom side of the pipe.  Where your gauge and pressure control are tied in to the boiler there is a 1/4" pipe that goes in a circle. Its called a sip horn, if you reuse it make sure you run a wire through it, and clean it out good, also when you install it make sure you fill it with water, that way steam will not get up into your controls.   Paul


----------



## elrodalonzo (Nov 24, 2011)

Paul,
  Sounds great.  Thank you for your help it is greatly appreciated.  Happy Thankgiving to you and your family. Lonnie.


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 24, 2011)

elrodalonzo said:


> Paul,
> Sounds great.  Thank you for your help it is greatly appreciated.  Happy Thankgiving to you and your family. Lonnie.



Glad i could help, anything else comes up, let me know.   Paul


----------

